# i know have my tegu



## jparker1 (Oct 26, 2012)

had her for almost 2 weeks now and i am glad she is not the monster i thought she would be and read about.....she is not as aggressive as i thought she would be.... she loves her new home, its bigger then her last home and using that tank as the feeder tank... took a day to get used to seeing people but now she almost asking for attention. she doesn't mind me spot cleaning and loves the mister. i was told she is about a year and half old and hates being picked up, but last owner admits he never spent any time with her and didn't ever used a separate tank for feeding. we are taking it slow with the handling and use a big rubber made tub if we need to clean tank and move her to feeder tank. she doesnt mind the tub and find that easier then trying to man handle her. 

she eats just fine and even tong (tongs are rubber ends) feed her with no problems.

is this normal: she wakes up between 9am and 11am and is buried no later then 4pm, sometimes by 2pm.


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 26, 2012)

Very cute! I'm glad she's happy!


----------



## Steven. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats a very beautiful tegu


----------



## jparker1 (Oct 27, 2012)

thank you..... she is becoming one of my favorites. i got to pet her today and she didnt freak out or anything.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice tegu you got there. I really like the speckling on the head and face. What do you feed yours?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 27, 2012)

_Congrats on the new addition  each tegu varies and can set their own schedule just the same as switch up at any time. The times she's up can be normal for now and can/will change later especially with the seasons and sometimes just the weather that day.

For mine their lights come on around 7:15 am, they usually make their way under the lights by 7:45. The lights go off around 4:45 pm and they're usually already down sometimes at least a couple of hours before that for this time of year. A couple of days a go Milla (colombian) didn't come out of her hide until around 10:30. She just laid there with her head out watching things for a bit and dozing off afterwards she still went down way before the lights went off.

Can you post more pics, I like how speckled it is. It looks like there's not a solid black line or patch on it. 

Have you verified the sex? 
I could be wrong but from that pic it looks like the jowls are starting to come in._


----------



## jparker1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Congrats on the new addition  each tegu varies and can set their own schedule just the same as switch up at any time. The times she's up can be normal for now and can/will change later especially with the seasons and sometimes just the weather that day.
> 
> For mine their lights come on around 7:15 am, they usually make their way under the lights by 7:45. The lights go off around 4:45 pm and they're usually already down sometimes at least a couple of hours before that for this time of year. A couple of days a go Milla (colombian) didn't come out of her hide until around 10:30. She just laid there with her head out watching things for a bit and dozing off afterwards she still went down way before the lights went off.
> 
> ...



i was told female and she is about a year and half old, got to pet her today during the time she was out. she does eat just fine


----------



## jparker1 (Oct 27, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Nice tegu you got there. I really like the speckling on the head and face. What do you feed yours?



so far she loves ground turkey and i mixed it with some of that tegu fruit diet mix from store. since i keep all kinds of feeder bugs for my other reps i mixed them with turkey and she ate that too. i printed that tegu diet pdf i found here on this site. i printed almost everything i read here for tegu care and made my own tegu book. 

this site has so much info on tegu care thanks to all who help with that and manage the site


----------

